# another KAL?



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Well, what do you think? 

This is just an idea thread, maybe for inspiration.

I am always up for a sock-swap, unless we can come up with something better?

I know that at least 1 person got stiffed in the last swap, by was a newish knitter working their first pair of socks.
I am trying not to let that get me down though and hopefully the one who didnt get their socks isnt too devestated.

I sure dont like putting more rules down, but socks are a big commitment; especially if you have never done them before.

The scarf KAL, I never even heard back from the person I sent mine to. 
Kind of rude, IMO, not to say SOMETHING back after all that work.

Anyhow, I am not going to let that stop me from trying again.
Who has an idea?
We had talked about doing a toe-up project.

What do you think? Or is it too soon and we need to nurse our wounds from the last disappointments?


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I'll be watching this thread for sure.
I'm itching to participate in another KAL, it will of course depend on the project.
I've got a long list of family wanting my knitted fingerless mitts and they want them before Spring...sheesh.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

There is this pattern, for example. :teehee:
http://knitty.com/ISSUEsummer06/PATTwiddershins.html

I would like to try that heel.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

How about small dishcloths. I might have that actually done on time.  Just kidding...


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

Sounds like fun. I am the one who didn't get her socks but its ok. Really. She is trying to get them done but she said she thought they were going to be to hard. Its all about the learning and sharing of fiber crafts!! This was my first time a lace also and wow it was hard for me to, so I knew how she felt. I think she is still working on them. I hope she dosn't give up on lace because of this. ITs so much fun once you get a handle on it!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Ozarkquilter, you are absolutely right. It is about the sharing and learning of fiber crafts.
Thanks for reminding me. 

I hope no one gives up trying because of this too. 
It makes me sad when someone gets defeated by a project and they never come back to the forum.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM I'm almost tempted. It's a toe up and that just hits me wrong but I suppose I need to stretch, expand, and learn, get out of my comfort zone. But I may need longer than the designated time, depending on what it is of course. Not only am I a really slow knitter but it would be all new. So all of you people who are afraid to do this because you think you can't? Well if I'm willing to step out then you all should too, we will all be in good company  As Ozark said its all about the sharing and learning.


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

I would love to attempt a KAL, but I am just not ready for socks yet, and I don't want to let anyone down if I don't get done on time. I think I will finish up what I have going on, and do a "pretend-along" with all of you. I will try socks and work along with you, but with no one to disappoint if I toss my dpns and sock yarn across the living room and they happen to land in a cheery fire... 

and then I will try the KAL after this one! 

Jessie


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

This is just a discussion thread anyhow. 

We dont 'have' to do socks...I guess.

How freaking long do you all want for a sock project? 
Seriously. Many months? Many, MANY months? We could do it that way.
The idea is not a RACE, but I know how easy it is to hem and haw til the last minute too...

Pretending-along is also a great way to learn stuff. I do that all the time with the fancy knitters on ravelry. 

I would love to hear any other project ideas you all may have.

Heck, we really COULD do a dishcloth swap. Maybe that would be fun?


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I've done sweaters, mittens, hats, scarves and huge afghans so I would do a pillow (sans form) but socks terrify me. Guess I'll just keep looking at the pretty pictures you all post and wipe the drool from my chin.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

In the last two KAL's ----------- that's what I did!

I "Knit-A-Long".

The first one I joined in the conversation and fun ----- before I knew the end result was suppose to be Swap~~~~~~

I continued in the fun but---I did not Swap.
I ended up knitting 7 Irish Hiking Scarves that I used for Christmas gifts last month.

The next Kal was the most recent sock project-----------again , I joined in the discussion and fun----but again I did not Swap.
I knitted 3 pair to be used as gifts.

Am I breaking the rules or cheating by not swapping?

I'm learning new things and having a good time and interacting with a bunch of neat fiber people!

Can't we make the next KAL just a fun project where we can all interact without the extra stress, challange and possible disappointment involved with a Swap?

I'm in favor of a Knit-A-Long---------------without the swap.........


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

tallpines, you underestimate yourself. 

Also, NO FEET ARE TOO BIG!!! :gaptooth:


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

tallpines said:


> I'm in favor of a Knit-A-Long---------------without the swap.........


Count me in! Those who want to swap, do so but welcome TP and others (like me) too timid to swap; I would love to participate/ask questions but keep the sad, sorry stuff I produce to kick around here.


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

Maybe Potholders....like dishcloth only double knitted. It would expand the repertoire. You can knit them in 2 colors using any grid design as a pattern for the center and get a design with the opposite color on each side.

These were my first double knit project:

http://www.knittinghelp.com/patterns/free-knitting-patterns-heart-double-knit-hot-pad

There are tons of grids out there for washcloths.

including here:
http://dishandwashclothmania.com/animal-cloths-knit/
http://home.earthlink.net/~oscarsdotter/id2.html

knitting pattern central has tons of grids/patterns too.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Rachel:

I am a little intimidated by double-knitting. I actually tried that same pattern you linked, but it was a long time ago. I might do better with it now. Also, my family tends to light all my potholders on fire. :flame: Yep. So I always need more of them.

To the 'timid' knitters:

Of course you can knit along with us, dont be silly!  
If I have learned anything from this forum at all, it is that a LOT more people read here than the ones who post. 

Everyone!

How long does it take you to knit a pair of socks? Be realistic. How many hours?


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

gone-a-milkin said:


> How long does it take you to knit a pair of socks? Be realistic. How many hours?



Don't really know but if I kept track of the hours and then multiplied it by my hourly wage from my last paying job (10 plus years ago) ......................... NO ONE would ever be able to afford my socks!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

tallpines said:


> Don't really know but if I kept track of the hours and then multiplied it by my hourly wage from my last paying job (10 plus years ago) ......................... NO ONE would ever be able to afford my socks!


& yet you continue to knit them, hmm? 
I guess it is not all about the money? LOL.

It goes back to the same conversation we have here a LOT. 
It is cheaper than therapy! 
Cheaper than drugs!
Cheaper than legal fees!

A few skeins of yarn = hours of entertainment.
A satisfaction and learning. 


Oh, and getting a squishy envelope in the mail from someone here at HT???
It is a squee! wow! yay! feeling. 
In case anyone didn't know. 

& that is why I love, love, LOVE! the swaps. <sigh>


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I guess even if one knows a good average for the number of hours it takes, it's still difficult to assume everyone can find THAT many hours----say in a month.

I probably would be able to do it-------but then I don't have all the other responsibilities that so many other participants might have.

If I'm "into" knitting something-------I don't much care if the house gets cleaned or if supper gets made.
I can knit while I do multiple other things---------like attending a grandchild's basketball game-----or riding in the car on the way to that game----------or reading a story book , or rocking a baby to sleep...........

Some people need to be more dedicated to their household chores and their outside chores, and maybe a paying job..........or maybe home schooling or chauffeuring children to the orthodontist----------or organizing a 4-H meeting--------------you get the picture........

Their knitting hours may be much more difficult to come by.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Those Mojo socks are intriging! I've saved them to my library and downloaded them.

AS for the KAL, I probably won't join ... my stash is low and money is even lower.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> - ONE of these days I will overcome my fear of small numbers.


Maybe you could think of it as in weight. Small is GOOD!!!! 



Wind in Her Hair said:


> As fas as a new KAL - I LOVE being a part of a knit along - and swapping only holds me accountable to sticking with it - *not* laying it aside - *not* making excuses as to why I can't and I have always gotten far more from a KAL than I have ever given. A swap is the motivation I need to "do it" and to make it a priority and a committment. And its fun to share the fruit of your labor with others. Tis more blessed. :grin:


I had a deadline for Christmas for those last socks I made. I worked at them a lot. It still took me a long time.  Some of us are just not fast knitters.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hours to knit. I seem to only really knit when I'm at work so I'd say a few hours a day times 5 days a week, maybe 6 - 10 hours a week. I'm a slow, slow knitter and those numbers are really fluid.

I'd be up for anything I guess. I'll look around and see if there are a few other things to add to the pot.

I totally understand those who just don't operate well under pressure. It has ALWAYS been an option to participate in a KAL and not the swap portion of the KAL. No one should feel guilty or ashamed of doing that. A KAL is for EVERYONE even if you don't swap what you make.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

gone-a-milkin said:


> There is this pattern, for example. :teehee:
> http://knitty.com/ISSUEsummer06/PATTwiddershins.html
> 
> I would like to try that heel.


LOVE this pattern !! I usually make my socks this way , on 2 circs ....the heel is GREAT !!!! I may join in this FUN , no matter what is knit !!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Those mojo socks look like something I would like to do!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I just checked out thoes MOJO socks ..... YUP - I gotta try thoes !!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

That Mojo pattern does look interesting.
Well, except for turning the toes inside out. 

The afterthought heel, eh?


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm one of those newbie knitters who didn't get my Irish hiking scarf out until months after the end date due to injuries. I was soooo excited and relieved when I finally finished it and never heard back from the person I sent it to. I've always felt terrible and swore I would never join another swap but I do love reading and poking along with you as I learn. 

I would really love to see a KAL for fingerless gloves. I'm still stuck on my first pair of socks but I'll get it fixed and finish one of these days. I'm having to frog several rows since I got it turned around and began working in the opposite direction. I know, don't ask!

Whatever you decide I'll be playing on the sidelines. Between Mardi Gras and out of town Management Training this next month will be crazy but I'll try to follow along. Thanks for letting us participate and putting this together for everyone.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

ejagno, it is great to hear from you. You are NOT on my naughty swapper list.:angel:

You guys, this woman had terrible pain! and tried to knit a whole scarf! while having terrible pain. 
They finally figured out that her spine was broken and had been for some time. She is a fiber arts VETRAN! She DID finish her scarf! :kissy:

Sorry you didnt get a response from your swap partner. That bites. 

What part of your mitts is it that is giving you grief? LOTS of people here have knit those things, you know.
You can start a new thread if you want to.  (or not, who cares? ) LOL.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Hey I'll be in another KAL...doesnt matter what it is


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Ozark and GAM, i have not given up, just going really slow to make sure i totally understand it and am doing it right.

Once i have enough to see what it is i will do pics. I switched yarn also, the other was splitty so i kept making stitches when i shouldn't have.

Not my first time doing a lace pattern, but first time doing socks and with such tiny needles!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM I think you may have misread Ejagno's UFO she is stuck on. She is stuck on her socks but wants to do a KAL for fingerless gloves.

Pain is no fun at all. I finally got the pain in my hands fixed, thank goodness for that. But I also deal/live with chronic due to a few blown disks in my neck. Pain is so debilitating and exhausting.

I'm of to look at patterns for possible project ideas.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> GAM I think you may have misread Ejagno's UFO she is stuck on. She is stuck on her socks but wants to do a KAL for fingerless gloves.



Oops! :ashamed: Sorry Ellen! That is what I get for letting my fingers run late at night. 

Fingerless gloves? Hmm. Like which ones?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

kandmcockrell said:


> Ozark and GAM, i have not given up, just going really slow to make sure i totally understand it and am doing it right.
> 
> Once i have enough to see what it is i will do pics. I switched yarn also, the other was splitty so i kept making stitches when i shouldn't have.
> 
> Not my first time doing a lace pattern, but first time doing socks and with such tiny needles!



I am glad to hear from you.  

Looking forward to seeing pics.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Can I play too? 
I finally understand socks! And I have no doubt it is due to the KAL's we have done (2 on socks, right?) I sat down to knit DD some socks because she got boots for Christmas and can't seem to keep up with socks. It was cold and I was broke, so I found 2 skiens of sock yarn that I got on sale and started in. I have an awesomely simple pattern that is just plain old ribbed top and plain foot/toe. I totally 'got' the turning the heel thing! :clap: That first pair I did took me forever to get the heel done! I think I am finally a decent sock knitter! I have invested about 1 week knitting, but since I don't have to work right now, I can spend a lot of time on these. (finishing them up now - should be done this weekend!)

How about fingerless gloves - not wrist warmers - but the gloves with short fingers? I want/need some and so does DD....
I like these - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/peggottys-ruffle-mitts
and these: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fingerless-gloves-with-long-ribs
Or another scarf? I love scarves!
Or dishcloths, or pot holders - GAM - mine tend to burn too, so I need more!
I am in a monthly dishcloth KAL on yahoo groups and have tons of patterns. I don't always knit along, but always keep the pattern and sometimes knit 2 or 3 a month. Gave my DIL some for Christmas and she was thrilled! :happy:

WIHH - tiny needles aren't that bad. I think I am using 2's on the socks I am doing right now. You can do it!!!
and thank you so very much for the Star Trek theme that is now stuck in my head....I may have to go find a DVD and my knitting soon before it makes me crazy! LOL!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

As for burning your pot holders, if they were wool they wouldn't burn. Most natural fibers are self extinguishing, just sayin' 

I like these fingerless glove patterns, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/best-friend-mitts http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fade-fingerless-gloves
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/thermal-flip-mitts

Other things that might be fun; http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/java-flower-coasters http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ardelle http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dean-street-hat http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jollyfish http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/keep-away-felted-slipper http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lace-edged-womens-hat http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spider-socks http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/turn-a-square http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/uno-cable-headband


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

ohhh Marchie! now I have about 50 Ravelry tabs open... I did that earlier this morning and was stuck there for about an hour.....lol!
See ya'll later!
:happy0035:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Maybe we need to do something with a chart? I keep seeing patterns I would like to do with charts, but I am scared to death of them!
A KAL would force me to learn it, right???


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Good Idea MamaJ. Maybe something really simple to start with? Charts give me the willies


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

very very very simple!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Here's some more !
A Turtle !
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/trudie-the-turtle

Elephant 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flo-the-elephant

hat 
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEdf10/PATTbrambles.php

socks 
http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns2/socks/maizy-fruitsal-socks.html

lots of hats 
http://www.knittingdaily.com/Knitted-Hat-Patterns/


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

The singlular hat pattern I posted has a chart , but does include a cable ....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Miz Mary love them all.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> ejagno - I have been know to be knitting along and then for some unexplained reason suddenly start kniting inside out or turn and go the wrong direction - it happens. :teehee:
> 
> But seriously, as far as the KAL - I'll do it. :grin: Its too much fun not to.


WIHH, I know all to well about the pain you are experiencing. I pray you get some relief soon. I in fact did start knitting on my sock backwards so now I'm carefully having to unravel it and get back on track. I simply set it aside during the holidays because between work and family time was simply not on my side.

MamaJ: I've seen all the charts as well and have been too indimidated by them to even try.

GAM; Thanks for everything. With all the wonderful links posted your job won't be easy for this KAL, but you are appreciated!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

ejagno said:


> .GAM; Thanks for everything. With all the wonderful links posted your job won't be easy for this KAL, but you are appreciated!


Yeah, I should KNOW better by now. Marchwind is particularly bad for throwing out WAY too many links. :nono:

I really just started this thread to see if anyone was even interested in trying a KAL again.

It needs to be a project with some challenges too, so we keep learning. 
There will be pattern nominations and voting. 

Not on this thread, and NOT tonight. Mercy, if you only knew my day today. Soonly though. 

So be thinking of 1!! ~yes only 1!~ pattern to nominate, based on what you believe could be both doable and also a bit challenging for the knitters here. 

I personally always advocate socks, because of my mental illness or whatever, but we will vote.


----------

